# How to Scrape in Home Shop Machinist



## steamer (May 25, 2012)

Hello All,

There has been a series in home shop on scraping by Michael Ward. I've been reading along and I have to say he's doing a great job!

Mr Ward will be working up to detailing how to scrape in a X2 mini mill later in the series.

It's worth the subscription price!


Dave


----------



## TroyO (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder! 

I ordered the most recent two issues a couple of weeks ago but wanted to wait to subscribe until I would get the next issue in line instead of a dupe of what I already have. The timing is about right now. 

I'm still missing #6 in the series (On it's way), but have 1-5 and I just got #7 (which will be a dupe, but I just happened to be at the bookstore...)

I'm off to start a sub now....


----------



## Don1966 (May 25, 2012)

Dave I have been following alone with Mr. Wards series he is quiet good. He is one of the reasons I bought the video on scrapping. There is also a book on scrapping by Micheal Morgan. 

Regards Don


----------



## TroyO (Jun 9, 2012)

Another interesting read.... lots of scraping projects here:

http://www.benchtest.com/index-w.html

I've just skimmed so far but it came up as part of an unrelated search and I was like "I recognize that pattern! Those were hand scraped!"

Just figured I'd post it here for those interested.


----------

